# Ocean theme-freshwater aquarium?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So I would like to "re-do" my bedroom with an ocean theme. I have a 10 gallon aquarium that I would love to fit with the theme. However it is freshwater. Any ideas on decor/fish/plants or whatever else for an ocean themed freshwater aquarium? Thanks :-D


----------



## rrcoolj (Dec 5, 2009)

You could maybe do a brakish water tank. That might suit you bettter. Something like bumblebee gobies ore pea puffers. Red crabs too. Sorry im not an expert on brakish fish. Mollies also like brakish water.

If you really want freshwater i would do corys and maybe platies.


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

You could get some coral and crushed coral for the gravel. I did that once. Looked nice.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

crush coral will effect the ph and gh, so pay attention to that.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Okay, thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would suggest using decorative coral, some artificial plants that look like macro algae, such as Jungle Val, adding 1 cup of salt per 2 gallons of water, adding a power head for circulation, then purchasing a pair of Yellow Tail Blue Damsels from the saltwater section of your LFS.-)


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

But if she does that, she'll be tempted to replace the decorative coral with real coral, then she'll have a full-blown reef situation on her hands. We wouldn't want that, would we? :razz:


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

That would be awful!!


----------

